# GWT & MySQL JDBC Bibliothek



## RBS2002 (30. Dez 2009)

Hi,

da ich momentan der Verzweiflung nahe bin wollte ich einmal hier nachfragen ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann. Wahrscheinlich stelle ich mich zu dämlich an - aber ich bekomme trotz Einbindung in Classpath, Projekt etc. immer folgende Meldung:


```
No source code is available for type com.mysql.jdbc.Connection; did you forget to inherit a required module
```

Ich führe dabei folgenden, einfachen, Quellcode aus:


```
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.SQLException;

import com.google.gwt.core.client.EntryPoint;
import com.mysql.jdbc.Connection;

/**
 * Entry point classes define <code>onModuleLoad()</code>.
 */
public class Medienverwaltung implements EntryPoint {
	
	private Connection getConn() {

        Connection conn     = null;
        String url          = "jdbc:mysql://192.168.12.81:3306/";
        String db           = "hostdb";
        String driver       = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
        String user         = "";
        String pass         = "";
            
    try {
            Class.forName(driver).newInstance();
    } catch (InstantiationException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
    } catch (IllegalAccessException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
    } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
    }
    try {
                    
                    conn = (Connection) DriverManager.getConnection(url+db, user, pass);
    } catch (SQLException e) {
                    System.err.println("Mysql Connection Error: ");
            e.printStackTrace();
    }
            return conn;
}

	@Override
	public void onModuleLoad() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		getConn();
	}

}
```

Die dazugehörige web.xml:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app
    PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN"
    "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">

<web-app>
  
  <!-- Default page to serve -->
  <welcome-file-list>
    <welcome-file>Medienverwaltung.html</welcome-file>
  </welcome-file-list>

</web-app>
```

Bei einer einfachen Java Anwendung funktioniert es. Nur GWT zickt rum - und ich weiss nicht wieso, ich habe bisher folgendes gemacht (siehe auch Screenshots):


MySQL Connection jar in Projektpfad + WebInf
Pfad zur Jar als PATH und CLASSPATH Systemvariable (mit ; Trennung und am Ende)
Andere libs vom zip Paket importiert

Ich weiss nun nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll - weiss jemand weiter und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen, vielen... Dank im Voraus


----------



## Noctarius (30. Dez 2009)

Du kannst keine MySQL Verbindung auf Clientseite aufbauen. Du musst einen RPC-Service bauen welcher die Daten in der Dtaenbank (auf Serverseite) aufbaut und die Daten dann dem Client zur Verfügung stellt.

EntryPoint Klassen und alles was unterhalb vom Client-Package liegt wird in GWT in JavaScript kompiliert und am Client ausgeführt. Daher gehen solche Konstrukte wie du es vor hast nicht.


----------



## RBS2002 (30. Dez 2009)

aha - okay, wieder etwas dazugelernt - hoffentlich kriege ich das hin (habe es hinbekommen mit der offiziellen Netbeans Hilfe) - danke  - jetzt muss ich nur noch auf meine qnap einen tomcatserver kriegen


----------

